# Recent huge volume



## Roller_1 (19 September 2021)

Does anyone have any clues why the volume was so high on the 17/9/2021? It seems to be across both the US and ASX but higher vs historically on the ASX. The second highest day ever according to Norgate. Is this correct?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 September 2021)

_Triple witching









						What Is Happening with Stocks on Quadruple Witching Day?
					

PDF download (GERMAN)         Four times a year - on the third Friday of March, June, September and December - contracts for stock index futures, sto...




					www.seasonax.com
				



_


----------



## Roller_1 (19 September 2021)

Ahh thought it may have something to do with contract rolls. Thanks. 

But still i wonder why so much higher than previous years...


----------



## divs4ever (19 September 2021)

Roller_1 said:


> Ahh thought it may have something to do with contract rolls. Thanks.
> 
> But still i wonder why so much higher than previous years...



 i suspect you are correct  , but much higher than previous years ??

 are you sure , we have had some big ones in the past ten years , just not always in September 

 at the same time the average share price  per day's trading has trended lower
   more shares traded but at a lower price  despite recent record highs 

 all counter-intuitive to me 

 if you follow the 'sell in May ' narrative  the smart money  should be looking to reenter the markets in the coming six weeks ( just remember the big players can short  as well as buy ) , if you don't follow that narrative there are some mining stock divs due to be paid soon ( and other divs as well )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 September 2021)

Roller_1 said:


> But still i wonder why so much higher than previous years...



_ saw this somewhere else._


> _Instinet's US trading algorithms have been updated to account for multiple index rebalances including S&P, NASDAQ and Russell. Historically on such days we see higher than average volume proportions in the opening and closing auctions, and continuous market volume tilted more toward the close._



Not my bailiwick, so the answer about the vol might have to come from someone else.


----------



## Roller_1 (19 September 2021)

divs4ever said:


> i suspect you are correct , but much higher than previous years ??
> 
> are you sure , we have had some big ones in the past ten years , just not always in September



Admittedly there is nothing ground breaking about my 'research' just eye balling the XAO chart. 

The dotted line in the volume pane is the level from Friday.


----------



## tech/a (19 September 2021)

Usually indicates a capitulation of the current dominant trend may not happen in a week but October looks prime!


----------



## divs4ever (19 September 2021)

i  am of  the 'follow the money '  ( WATCH rather than just buy the rally/sell the dip  ) school 

 being a contrarian   i tend to reduce in the rallies ( only rarely picking a top ) and buy in the downtrends ( getting caught several times with part-filled orders )

 so i find the large volume AND a downtrend  more interesting  than usual ( ask myself if this short-term trend has more gas in the tank )

 NORMALLY  i would suspect a 'buy the dip' rally early tomorrow  but investing.com(.au ) has the SPI futures at a negative 112  currently  , so i have to factor in the possibility of a red open ( down more than 1% well i guess time will tell there , but boy that might tempt some more short-selling positions )

 am still mainly focused  on extra FMG , and gold producers( REITs a bit later in the week , after some Evergrande news )

 good luck


----------



## divs4ever (19 September 2021)

tech/a said:


> Usually indicates a capitulation of the current dominant trend may not happen in a week but October looks prime!



would be unusual  , with the divs coming back to shareholders , but these are interesting times 

 i have witnessed several things i thought impossible in the market in the last five years

 maybe i have more lessons coming 

 take care


----------



## divs4ever (19 September 2021)

STOCK MARKETS, OIL, USD, CAD - ROSS CLARK. FINANCIAL ASTROLOGY - RAY MERRIMAN. AMY:TSX.V​


 has some interesting glimpses of history included 

 ( i have only been in the market since 2011 )


----------



## frugal.rock (12 September 2022)

Quadruple witching this Friday...
16th September, 2022

VIX options don't expire until next Wednesday though. (21st)


----------

